# question about mid-grade?



## vitaminwater (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello i always wondered this but how is mid-grade/swag grown compaired to chronic? Like is mid-grade really chronic that is just grown wrong so it turns into midgrade? Also if midgrade/chronic are grown the same why would people grow mid-grade over chronic? Will a midgrade plant look like a chronic plant or will it be like all dark brown?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2007)

Ohh great question.  I don't know either so I look forward to seeing the replies.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 22, 2007)

vitaminwater said:
			
		

> Hello i always wondered this but how is mid-grade/swag grown compaired to chronic? Like is mid-grade really chronic that is just grown wrong so it turns into midgrade? Also if midgrade/chronic are grown the same why would people grow mid-grade over chronic? Will a midgrade plant look like a chronic plant or will it be like all dark brown?


 
There is a huge variance in THC content of weed strains. The lower grade MJ is grown wild with no management and allowed to seed. Some weed is grown in the eastern countries that is grown for hash. After a good screen slamming, about 90% of the resin glands are knocked off and the weed sometimes makes it to market as low grade smoke.

A fully seeded plant will have much less THC, because the plant works with all it's energy to produce seed, not THC. This is mostly what the street sees as swag.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 22, 2007)

:goodposting:


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello,

So this is just my two cents.

I have also wondered this and this is what I have learned by reading and experimenting.

The amount of tricomes (or tricombs by some) is not a measure of THC content.  Strain characteristics seem to be the only determination of THC content.  But, I mean, if I have more tricomes if I use more ferts.  Doesn't that mean I have more THC if THC is only in the tricomes???  I guess I am thinking out loud but it almost seems contradictory.  

I have seen tricomes increase when you over feed the hell out of a plant; comparing to another of the same strain but fed normally.  But the plant looks like crap; yellowing, necrosis and a general sick or tired looking plant.

Personally I don't think there is a difference other than the amount of tricomes that the plant produces and if you are willing to consume all the systemic chemicals from over feeding.  I am very chemical sensitive so its a big consideration for me and may not be to others. 

I also focus more on the medicinal parts of the plant besides the THC like cannabidiol, cannabichromene, cannabinol and cannabigerol.  These compounds have different stages or times when the are at their highest levels.  

  Its amazing what cannabis can help feel better and how many different ways you can consume it or apply it.  I have a good Tricomes 101 file that I got off of Overgrow.com many years ago that I can share.  I just need to figure out how to upload it.

  Good growing to all,

  Lil Elvis


----------



## lyfr (Nov 22, 2007)

i know in the clubs around here ive seen the same strain sold as both...not at the same time...the high grade was denser,smelled better,just looked better....the mid grade of same smelled similar, looked similar,but didnt have that WOW factor. i dont know if one was grown in a less perfect environment,or if someboby was triing to pass of something it wasnt...you make the choice.   great topic!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with the statement that say... White Widow can be schwag if grown poorly or can be good if grown in the right conditions. If you throw bagseed in a hydro system you can get some of the best bud you have ever smoked. If you throw it in the ground and come back in a few months then you can get some of the worst weed you have ever smoked. I started a thread a while back, if you search it the name of the thread is "Bagseed Good?"


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2007)

..back in 1980, when I was "initiated" into the game, "bagseed" was our only source for seeds. I grew some plants that would stand up to _any_ of the 'designer' strains that I've grown to date. 
  You will often find a high variability in phenotypes from bagseeds, and occasionally stumble upon a real keeper.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> There is a huge variance in THC content of weed strains. The lower grade MJ is grown wild with no management and allowed to seed. Some weed is grown in the eastern countries that is grown for hash. After a good screen slamming, about 90% of the resin glands are knocked off and the weed sometimes makes it to market as low grade smoke.
> 
> A fully seeded plant will have much less THC, because the plant works with all it's energy to produce seed, not THC. This is mostly what the street sees as swag.



 So it seems by your responce and others, that if a "bagseed" is grown right, indoors, is completly senci, dryed and cured right....that it will be good bud? Taste good? smells good? Looks good? 
   If so, that is really cool. i have always thought that thats how it works, but never tested it. i would like to


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 23, 2007)

I grew some bag seed with my Designer strains during my grow.

With all the TLC all the other plants got (except for the small pots)

and after manicuring dry and cure.  You wouldn't be able to tell 
the differnce between the bagseed bud and the white rhino/ice and Mystic
i grew with it.  

so IMO:

highgrade chronic =  TLC daily care by grower
midgrade/swag =  Left to mother nature's care, with seeds and all.


----------

